# Long Weekend in Wexford - Recommendations



## Lauren (18 Jun 2008)

Considering the risk of a long weekend this summer in Wexford Thur to Mon kinda thing! Looking for somewhere family friendly and probably self catering would do the trick.

Looking for somewhere close to a beach and close to shops/pub/restaurants. Where would you recommend? 

I'm not that familiar with the area...and if you can recommend specific holiday homes too that would be great!


----------



## z105 (18 Jun 2008)

What about Wexford town (10 min drive from beach) or Rosslare strand (on the beach) ?

Try here -  or www.selfcatering.ie


----------



## Lauren (18 Jun 2008)

Would prefer something a bit closer to the beach although I agree Wexford is a nice town and its the only place I'm familiar with in the county! Have had a look at some of the self catering websites but as I'm not too familiar with the places e.g. Rosslare, Curracloe, Courttown etc I'm looking for some info from those in the know! Thank you.


----------



## z105 (18 Jun 2008)

Well I spent a bit of time in Rosslare strand and it's a nice spot, right on the beach, there are pubs, hotels and shops for self catering i.e. groceries etc. There are at least 2 hotels for good food etc. Good golf there too if interested.


----------



## Lauren (18 Jun 2008)

Ok sounds good! I'll have a look at lettings in that area. Now the trick is to pick a sunny weekend!


----------



## z105 (18 Jun 2008)

Can't help you there !

Actually just to say to you, Courtown is north Wexford, Curracloe(not far from Wex town) and Rosslare Strand south of Wexford town. I have been told (and please don't bite me) that Rosslare would be considered more "upmarket" than the other two mentioned.


----------



## Lauren (18 Jun 2008)

Me bite?  I'm happy for any recommendation that includes the word 'upmarket'. Thank you!


----------



## Yellow Belly (18 Jun 2008)

I know I am biased beacuse I live there but Rosslare Strand is your best choice. I bought what was supposed to be a holiday home there 5 years ago, moved in for the Summer, and never left!!!

Really great sea side resort which hasn't been overcome by amusements, louts & sticks of rock!!

27 hole Championship golf course, 4 miles of beach, childrens play area, Woodtown Open Farm, Kellys Resort Hotel (check their website- superb hotel with €7m seaspa), Bradys Bar, Cedars Hotel, Chinese, and a beautiful French style Patisserie all in the village centre. You are still only 10 mins from Wexford town, and there is a train station in the village also if you didn't want to drive.

As I said I am probably biased but it really is a beautiful place which always has a holiday type atmosphere, and it is frequented by some of the most well heeled of Irish business (Kellys Hotel attracts them all). In terms of self catering there is an abundance- you could try Self Catering Ireland, or Menapia Properties 053 9131272 for assistance.

Best locations in the village are Strand Rd, Station Road, Woodtown or The Burrow as they are beachside & you could walk everywhere. Rosetown is bit far out, while Grange Road would be approx 0.5mile walsk to the beach.

All the best hope you enjoy it!


----------



## z105 (18 Jun 2008)

> Me bite?


I was, of course, refering to other users of AAM !


----------



## Lauren (18 Jun 2008)

Yellow Belly said:


> I know I am biased beacuse I live there but Rosslare Strand is your best choice. I bought what was supposed to be a holiday home there 5 years ago, moved in for the Summer, and never left!!!
> 
> Really great sea side resort which hasn't been overcome by amusements, louts & sticks of rock!!
> 
> ...


 
Ohhh thank you....You've sold it very well. Sounds like exactly what we are looking for. If you know anyone who can intervene on the weather that would be great!

Many thanks


----------



## Lauren (18 Jun 2008)

Havealaugh said:


> I was, of course, refering to other users of AAM !


 
Biting on AAM? Never


----------



## Yellow Belly (18 Jun 2008)

Must apply for a career change to Bord Failte!! I suspect that with some nice weather you would have a great time. 

Expect to pay anywhere around €600 per week for a self catering house or apartment during the Summer, and I just thought of another option which is a mobile at Burrow Caravan Park- not as trashy as it sounds- they are actually quite nice & you'd be surprised at some of the well known names who have one there.

La Marine Bistro at Kellys is a must, while Bradys do a mean more dress down Sunday lunch or evening dinner. The chef there is ex Kellys (her husband owns the pub) so you have Kellys quality food without the dinner jacket!!! A coffee is the patisserie is also an experience- best coffee & genuine homemade breads in the land.

For a few G&T's left behind the bar in Kellys I can see what I can arrange on the weather front!!!!!!


----------



## z105 (18 Jun 2008)

> A coffee is the patisserie is also an experience- best coffee & genuine homemade breads in the land



Is this in Petit Plaisir ? They have the best cakes there but got to get there early as apparentely they only do one batch a day and when they are gone they are gone !


----------



## Yellow Belly (18 Jun 2008)

Havealaugh said:


> Is this in Petit Plaisir ? They have the best cakes there but got to get there early as apparentely they only do one batch a day and when they are gone they are gone !


 
Thats the spot- not great for the cholesterol test but hey you can't have everything!!!


----------



## z105 (18 Jun 2008)

They are good though, worth an early morning coffee and cake Lauren. Enjoy !


----------



## sharecarer (18 Jun 2008)

I can recommend the Duncannon beach area. Gorgeous beach with a lovely town with pubs and restaurants. Not as developed as Rosslare and some nice areas around to visit including Hook Head lighthouse


----------



## Luckycharm (19 Jun 2008)

Ballymoney is nice as well less then an hour from Dublin. Seafield is supposed to be nice with golf course not been there though. Personally would avoid Courtown it is a big rough and the beach is very poor.
Curracloe is nice great beach
Kilmuckridge is nice too and agree re Rosslare.


----------



## Cyrstal (19 Jun 2008)

This post has some good tips also!

Sunny South East


----------

